# My mac lipstick collection 2016 + lip swatches



## minnimoments (Jan 24, 2016)

*Hey guys, here is my latest video. It is my MAC lipstick collection with lip swatches. Hope you enjoy, and let me know which are your favourite MAC lipsticks. Don't forget to like and subscribe pls. Thanks xoxo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCc-knnf0qc
*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCc-knnf0qc


----------

